# Holden Monaro ( VRX) Phantom Mica Pic Heavy !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Merry Christmas guys,

This car was in for a three day paint correction detail it was in bad need of TLC ! My client had it enhanced with supercharger and chip which bought the power up to 600 BHP ! And 720NM of torque !:doublesho

This is not your stock standard Monaro nor is it for the faint hearted it goes like a rocket !

Back on track , because it's a Mica paint defects are a little difficult to see in photos I did however, manage to capture a few which I thought where reasonable .

Nice foaming shots !




























Car was then driven inside, dried, and then decontaminated with :



















This is what came off the paint :



















Not bad considering he stores this car outside 

Paint readings were taken to assess how much there was .

Roof










Bonnet



















Other parts of the car were consistent with readings !

I knew the bonnet was repainted last year I didn't realise that such inconsistencies were possible on a repaint job :wall:

Before













































Paint Correction in progress with New Flex PE 14-2-150 Rotary Polisher excellent Polisher :thumb:



















Before










After










Before










After
































































Before










After










This is how all the wheels looked like before wheel correction :buffer:



















During wheel correction !



















Not there yet !










Finished !










Next was LSP first one layer of Optimum Spray Wax was applied then this :









I've heard good reports about this Wax so I decided to give it a try !

Here it is curing









Whilst the Wax was curing I decided to attend to the Exhaust Tail Pipes

Before










During



















After










Quick vacuum , windows , and all interior cleaned !




























This is the beast !



















Close up of the Supercharger !










This is the company that did the work










Tools of the Trade !



















Indispensable Grit Guard Universal Pad Washer










Products used !










Final results !



















































































































































































































































































































Thanks for reading !

Regards Mario


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks good :thumb: love the difference paint correction makes on a black car. Not a bad engine either!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Great work i like the turn around on the wheels :thumb: 
How did you find the wax?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Turnaround .


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fantastic bit of kit!!!

That supercharger is huge, you could get 2 weeks holiday clothes in that... :lol:

Great finish........ Thanks for the read.....


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Great work Mario ! I love those Monaros, they fit to my requirements for the car very well :driver: Nice color too, and now it is super shiny ! 

P.S. Make some regulations with your camera white balance, it will help you in some shots where the lightening is not natural and you want to show the natural beauty :thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

excellent work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing work with the monaro :thumb:


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

looks great:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning turnaround


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

amazing results


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Absoluteky stunning Mario! :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup, that is looking good, I love the Monaro, my mate over here tunes them to over 700 BHP, and my god ..


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Wowww! Great Car! Excellent work Mario!:thumb: What's your opinion about Autoglym products? I have a lot of AG goods and they are really good IMO. In a thread of yours I saw PM3 in your van...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Millz said:


> Looks good :thumb: love the difference paint correction makes on a black car. Not a bad engine either!


Thanks Millz,

And , on this car it made a huge difference especially the bonnet were it was dull and lack luster, after paint correction it came alive again !

The Supercharger and chip tuning made all the difference !

Merry Christmas !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> Great work i like the turn around on the wheels :thumb:
> How did you find the wax?


Thanks EthanCrawford,

Yes, the wheels were difficult to correct but after repeated attempts they finally came out glossy and no scratches !

The AutoGlym High Definition Wax is a great product you have to be very careful how much you apply to much and you need Arnie's arms to remove it as it becomes dam hard to remove ! The secret is to apply a thin layer making sure the applicator pad is moist and then remove within 2-3 minutes not the 10 or 15 minutes that will make the product difficult to remove and you could end up marring the paint again !

However, the gloss levels and durability could easily rival the most expensive waxes that are on the market today !

Merry Christmas !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Great Turnaround .


Thanks Bill :thumb:

Merry Christmas !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Fantastic bit of kit!!!
> 
> That supercharger is huge, you could get 2 weeks holiday clothes in that... :lol:
> 
> Great finish........ Thanks for the read.....


Thanks 123quackers,

You should see it in the flesh :doublesho

2 weeks and ......................more lol !

My Client was very happy with the finish he couldn't believe the gloss that it had !

Merry Christmas !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> stunning turnaround


Thanks Mat:thumb:

Merry Christmas , Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> amazing results


Thanks prokopas,:thumb:

Merry Christmas , Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Absolutely stunning Mario! :thumb:


Thanks Faysal,

Merry Christmas mate !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

qstix said:


> Yup, that is looking good, I love the Monaro, my mate over here tunes them to over 700 BHP, and my god ..


Thanks qstix,

And this Monaro is very special as it has been enhanced by Harrop . Next year he will replace the current Brake Rotors and replace them with some Huge ones by Harrop one's !

Plus more mods on the engine !

Merry Christmas !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

911 said:


> Wowww! Great Car! Excellent work Mario!:thumb: What's your opinion about Autoglym products? I have a lot of AG goods and they are really good IMO. In a thread of yours I saw PM3 in your van...


Thanks 911,

My honest opinion on AutoGlym products, is that they are very good IMHO . However, I have been blown away with the results that I achieved with the High Definition Wax it will compete head to head with the most expensive waxes out there !

AutoGlym have finally made a product which is excellent as a LSP !

I do use PM3 when I the traffic film build up is very bad , PM3 will remove it completely without damaging the paint !:detailer:
Love this product so versatile !

Merry Christmas !

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for the comments :thumb:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year !


Regards Mario


----------

